# Ariens Platinum Auto Traction Control



## scotzz (Oct 9, 2012)

Ariens has what they call Auto Traction Control to assist with turning. How does this work? Is it any good? Reliable? What can break?


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a thread that might help explain: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/787-ariens-traction-control.html I haven't had any problems so far going on 2 years with mine.


----------



## scotzz (Oct 9, 2012)

fronos4 said:


> Here's a thread that might help explain: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/787-ariens-traction-control.html I haven't had any problems so far going on 2 years with mine.


How do you like it? Do you think it is worth the extra cost over the standard model with locked axle?


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

I like it now after getting used to it as it works very differently from a solid axle and trigger steer, the first few times I used it on hard-packed snow prompted me to post http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens/509-ariens-atc-minor-annoyance.html, now that I'm acclimated on how the design works I find it very maneuverable and easy to use. Is/was it worth the extra $?

*Short Answer:*
Yes

*Long Answer:*
If your referring to the 30", 2 years ago the Platinum had key features over the standard model 342cc vs 305cc, Quick Stick vs Chute Crank Ice Drill, ATC vs Remote Axle Lock, is/was it worth the price difference - YES. Current day, the only differences are the last two and the tires from the 30" models I've seen recently, the Platinum still has the more aggressive directional tires where the Deluxe has shallow knobby tires, and both now have the cast iron gear box which were only found on the pro series until last year. Would it be it worth the price difference for me today - YES. In my case the extra $ upfront for a few add'l features was worth it, the last thing I wanted was to have buyers remorse wondering what my experience would be with ATC, a larger engine and quick stick had I saved a couple hundred and purchased the standard model. Also, there have been some posts out there regarding the Remote Axle not being able to engage/disengage either from being frozen or parts rusting, cables breaking, etc. which makes me glad I have the ATC.

Here's what it looks like:


----------



## specialkkl (Oct 29, 2012)

I've got the platinum 24" and the axle makes it very easy to turn so less muscling it. Worth a few bucks depending how much of a workout you want.


----------



## hawkeye13 (Oct 30, 2012)

So, do you continue to keep the drive lever down when making a turn or disengage the drive and just turn it around? I am new to this walk behind game (have a 48" tractor blower that I used in the past (and will again if we get a big winter), but wanted a smaller unit sitting in the garage ready to go for the lighter snows.

Does anyone have a video of blowing snow and making the turnaround at the end of the run (using Ariens blower with automatic traction control)?


----------



## hawkeye13 (Oct 30, 2012)

hawkeye13 said:


> So, do you continue to keep the drive lever down when making a turn or disengage the drive and just turn it around? I am new to this walk behind game (have a 48" tractor blower that I used in the past (and will again if we get a big winter), but wanted a smaller unit sitting in the garage ready to go for the lighter snows.
> 
> Does anyone have a video of blowing snow and making the turnaround at the end of the run (using Ariens blower with automatic traction control)?


I bought my Ariens used and am still learning about it. I decided that it most likely just needed some servicing (changed the oil already, but had not pulled the belly pan and greased and oiled per the manual.

When I went to pull the wheels off, I noticed rust colored stuff had been wiped off tires (previous owner probably just cleaning up for sale) and when the wheels came off, the shafts were rusty. The short side axle comes out so I cleaned and cleaned and oiled and greased until I was happy with that, then cleaned the left side best I could (I did not remove the roll pin and completely disassemble, will do that if/when needed).

After getting it all back together, it turns very nice now (easier right hand turns than left, but still okay). I will definitely do some more cleaning and maintenance when this season is over.

Happy days.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's someone using their Ariens 924DLE with ATC, it's around the 4:57 mark where he makes the turn without releasing the handles.


----------

